# Quale genere di musica preferite?



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2012)

Quale genere di musica preferite?


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Agosto 2012)

rock principalmente, nelle sue varie forme, per lo più roba anni '70.

tutto ciò che abbia una chitarra elettrica, un basso, una batteria e un buon cantante e io sono contenta.


----------



## andre (31 Agosto 2012)

Rap/Hip Hop, vecchia e nuova scuola. Kaos One, Salmo, Bassi Maestro, Mondo Marcio, ecc.


----------



## Solo (31 Agosto 2012)

Principalmente rock anni '70.


----------



## esjie (31 Agosto 2012)

Elettronica


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Agosto 2012)

Mah diciamo principalmente Rock anche se alla fine ascolto tutto ciò che mi piace anche se non rientra in un genere che ascolto abitualmente.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (31 Agosto 2012)

Solo ed esclusivamente rap italiano:
Colle der Fomento, Kaos, Lugi, Esa, Bassi Maestro, Chief, Dogo, Dargen, Mistaman, Inoki, La Famiglia, Lord Bean, Neffa, ecc..


----------



## E81 (31 Agosto 2012)

amo un po' la musica in genere, però se devo dirne uno in particolare, dico il rock gothic stile Evanescence


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2012)

E81 ha scritto:


> amo un po' la musica in genere, però se devo dirne uno in particolare, dico il rock gothic stile Evanescence



....non avevo dubbi sulla tua scelta.....


----------



## E81 (31 Agosto 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....non avevo dubbi sulla tua scelta.....



ahahah! Come sono prevedibile, vero?XD


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2012)

E81 ha scritto:


> ahahah! Come sono prevedibile, vero?XD



.....non provedibile.....coerente con il tuo innato ottimismo.


----------



## Fabriman94 (31 Agosto 2012)

Rock e metal principalmentem poi anche gli altri generi, ma sto alla larga dall'house e dalla dancepop che trasmettono in radio.


----------



## Fabriman94 (31 Agosto 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....non provedibile.....coerente con il tuo innato ottimismo.


Ma perchè gli evanescence sono gothic? ahahah


----------



## yelle (31 Agosto 2012)

rock, indie (soprattutto di origini nordiche/irlandesi), ambient, country, folk, blues, grunge, alternative e qualcosa di jazz.
Ho avuto anche un periodo da metal/heavy metal, ma è finito da tempo.
In generale i generi che proprio non posso ascoltare sono techno, elettronica e house.


----------



## Morto che parla (31 Agosto 2012)

Basta che ci sia un riff e un assolo come Cristo comanda.


----------



## The Ripper (1 Settembre 2012)

Il grunge, il metal in quasi tutte le sue forme, il rock anni 70, il jazz, la dark anni 80, il blues, rock alternativo, rock psichedelico ecc...ecc...
Spazio molto.


----------



## E81 (1 Settembre 2012)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Rock e metal principalmentem poi anche gli altri generi, ma sto alla larga dall'house e dalla dancepop che trasmettono in radio.



le prime canzoni degli Eva, sì secondo me, almeno


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2012)

Sono abbastanza onnivoro: Rock, Blues, Jazz, Swing...


----------



## Ataraxia (1 Settembre 2012)

Soprattutto new wave,post-punk,industrial,elettronica


----------



## Cesco (4 Settembre 2012)

Punk, Punk-Rock, Metalcore, Ska.. su tutti i Rise Against, poi i vari Offspring, Memphis May Fire, NOFX, i vecchi Blink, i vecchi Green Day, Lagwagon, Pennywise, Rancid, Less Than Jake, gli Agnostic Front anche se figurano nella scena Hardcore Punk e altri ancora..


----------



## Gekyn (4 Settembre 2012)

Ascolto tutta la musica che mi piace!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (17 Settembre 2012)

rock e metal in quasi tutte le loro forme,vado dai led zeppelin ai pink floyd ai pantera agli slipknot ecc.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (18 Settembre 2012)

Ascolto di tutto, ma veramente di tutto, dagli Alice in Chains e i Bon Jovi ( me li sono visti a Udine ), per arrivare a Eminem, 50 cent.. Fino alla musica più commerciale che si balla in discoteca.
Anche se poi a dire il vero il rock di prima metà anni 90 è sempre stato quello che più ho digerito, come genere e periodo.


----------



## Canonista (18 Settembre 2012)

Chi, come me, adora il genere?


----------



## runner (18 Settembre 2012)

Rock!!


----------



## Gallio (18 Settembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Chi, come me, adora il genere?



sentiti live ( e dico live, non dj set) a a Milano...


----------



## Canonista (18 Settembre 2012)

Io a qualche live vorrei quasi andarci...sono stati anche a tomorrowland... :Q


----------



## Gallio (18 Settembre 2012)

a tomorrowland non ci son mai stato ma sono andato 2 anni ad ibiza, al timewarp e a milano mi sono fatto Prodigy live e Chemical Borthers Live...

mi piacerebbe sentire Daft Punk, Justice e pendulum


----------



## Canonista (18 Settembre 2012)

Azz...ti tratti bene!
Justice e Chemical fanno viaggiare parecchio e danno carica allo stesso tempo...adoro ascoltarli 
A Fifa rimanevo per ore nel menù solo per sentire "Hey boy, hey girl" e gli amici che bestemmiavano


----------



## Dick_Doyk (19 Settembre 2012)

personalmente mi piace ormai qualsiasi tipo di musica tranne jazz e blues che proprio (salvo rarissimi casi) non mi ispirano. ultimamente mi sto appassionando molto alla musica dance, techno, trance e dubstep (tiesto, skrillex e chi più ne ha più ne metta). quest'anno sono riuscito ad andare a vedere tiesto a reggio emilia pagando solo 30 euro, serata delirante! poi, sempre nel reggiano, ho sentito kill the noise e cyberpunkers in un locale che di solito fa prevalentemente rock/metal ma che in qualche rara occasione fa serate a tema hardcore e quant'altro. ragazzi se non avete mai visto live i cyberpunkers rifatevi subito perché meritano veramente un sacco!! anche a me piacerebbe tantissimo riuscire a sentire almeno una volta nella vita i daft punk dal vivo, sono veramente il massimo *_*


----------



## James Watson (19 Settembre 2012)

Rock progressivo.


----------



## Canonista (19 Settembre 2012)

Dick_Doyk ha scritto:


> dubstep...skrillex



Sei poco originale, sappilo


----------



## Gallio (19 Settembre 2012)

Sabato 29 dopo la trasferta a Parma delle 18.00, di corsa al TimeWarp a Milano:

Sven Vath, Richie Hawtin, Carl Cox, Marco Carola...mi fermo o vado avanti?


----------



## Canonista (19 Settembre 2012)

Io vorrei solo farmi un live con questa e tornerei a casa col sorriso


----------



## Gallio (19 Settembre 2012)

purtroppo quest'anno i Justice hanno suonato solo a Roma, di domenica sera, nello stesso weekend del concerto dei Prodigy... infattibile


----------



## Dick_Doyk (21 Settembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Sei poco originale, sappilo



ahahah so che avrei rischiato di essere tacciato come ignorante accostando skrillex e dubstep nella stessa frase. va detto che la dubstep è un tipo di "musica" molto particolare ma credo che skrillex ne faccia una versione più piacevole anche se commerciale e più adattabile ad altri tipi di musica. comunque se hai qualche produttore da consigliarmi (oltre ai vari flux pavillion e kill the noise) dica pure


----------

